# Catalyst 10.3 mit Leistungszuwachs



## RedBrain (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

der offizielle Catalyst 10.3 soll rechtzeitig zum Start des Fermi am 24.03.10 auf dem AMD-Server bereitstellen werden und ist WHQL zertifiziert.

Heute soll im laufe des Tages eine weitere  Preview-Version des Treibers, die als „Catalyst 10.3a Preview“  bezeichnet wird, auf underground.amd.com veröffentlicht werden. Dieser wird  nicht WHQL zertifiziert sein.



Der Grafiktreiber Catalyst 10.3 soll nicht nur weitere Fearture im Gepäck haben, sondern auch einige Performancesteigerungen bieten.

*Folgende Performance-Steigerungen soll der  Catalyst 10.3 bringen:*


Spoiler



3DMark Vantage
* Overall scores  increase by up to 8% with ATI Radeon HD 5970 graphics products
*  Overall scores increase by up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series  products and up to 3% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products

Aliens  vs. Predator
* Overall performance increases 5% on ATI Radeon HD  5000 Series products

Battleforge
* Improves up to 8% on ATI  Radeon HD 5000 Series products
* Improves up to 3% on ATI Radeon HD  4800 Series products

Call of Duty: World at War
* Improves up  to 2% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
* Improves up to 6% on  ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Company of Heroes
*  Improves up to 6% on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products
* Improves up  to 3% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Crysis and Crysis  Warhead
* Improves up to 6% on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products
*  Improves up to 2% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Devil  May Cry 4
* Improves up to 10% on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products
*  Improves up to 6% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

DiRT 2
*  Improves up to 30% on ATI Radeon HD 5970 graphics products
*  Improves up to 20% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series and ATI Radeon HD 5700  Series products
* Improves up to 10% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  products

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
* Improves up to 5% on  ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
* Improves up to 3% on ATI Radeon  HD 5700 Series products
* Improves up to 2% on ATI Radeon HD 4800  Series products

Far Cry 2
* Improves up to 6% on ATI Radeon HD  5000 Series products
* Improves up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 4800  Series products

Left 4 Dead and Left 4 Dead 2
* Improves up to  3% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. – Call  of Pripyat Benchmark
* Improves up to 10% with Anti-Aliasing enabled  on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. – Clear Sky
*  Improves up to 2% with ATI Radeon HD 5970 graphics products
*  Improves up to 2% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products

Resident  Evil 5
* Improves up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products
*  Improves up to 3% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Tom  Clancy’s H.A.W.X.
* Improves up to 15% with ATI Radeon HD 5970  graphics products
* Improves up to 20% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series  products and ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products
* Improves up to 3%  on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Unigine Tropics
*  Improves up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products

World in  Conflict
* Improves up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
*  Improves up to 3% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products
* Improves  up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Wolfenstein
*  Improves up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series products
* Improves  up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series products

Note: This list is  not exhaustive and more improvements are possible



Quelle: Planet3DNow
Datum von Quelle: 17.03.2010 um ca. 01:38 Uhr


----------



## iGreggy (17. März 2010)

Es freut mich das AMD sich bei den Treibern solche Mühe gibt. Hoffe die Jungs und Mädels dort steigern sich damit noch und bescheren den Spielern ein paar schöne Sachen (Bsp. offene Physik Stelle).


----------



## Zergoras (17. März 2010)

Wenn das stimmt, dann kann ich nur sagen saubere Arbeit AMD!
20% in Dirt 2 und Hawx, wenn das mal nix is.


----------



## Masterchief (17. März 2010)

schade meine serie wird nicht mehr beschleunigt ... aber ist auch nicht schlimm .. sommer kommt eine neue karte rein

Weiter so AMD


----------



## tm0975 (17. März 2010)

ja, die zahlen sind sehr beeindruckend, stellen aber teilweise extremsituationen dar. wenn am ende die hälfte bei üblichen konstellationen ankommt, wäre das schon ein großer erfolg.


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2010)

Nun, wenn ATI kurz vor Fermi-Release einen besseren Treiber raus bringt, und kurz danach noch die 5890 hinter her schiebt, werden die nächsten Wochen durchaus interessant.


----------



## PEACEpolska (17. März 2010)

hört sich super an. wollen wir mal hoffen das wenigstens dieser Treiber bei mir für keine Grafikprobleme mehr sorgt. habe den standart Win7 Ultimate X64 drauf da seit Dezember letzen jahres der treiber bei mir für probleme sorgte. X Spiele getestet eins von zehn spielen war Spielbar ohne grafikfehler - GTA IV


----------



## RSX (17. März 2010)

Vielleicht gibts ja nochwas für Battlefield Bad Company 2 in dem Treiber. Ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung kann man sicherlich noch rausquetschen.

Gruß


----------



## arcDaniel (17. März 2010)

Persönlich, bin ich zwar froh wenn Spiele durch Treiber beschleunigt werden, aktuell reicht die Leistung einer 5870 schon, und wer eine hat (wie ich), wird nicht auf den Fermi umsteigen, nur weil der vielleicht etwas schneller ist.

Mich würde es mehr freuen wenn sie den 2D-Betrieb unter Windows 7 für die 5000er Serie entlich mal verbessern würden (so gut der 3D-Modus ist so schlecht ist der 2D-Betrieb aktuell, und das vom einem AMD/ATI Fan....) ABER diese Probleme sollen ja mit 10.4 gelöst werden )


----------



## Waldfee4890 (17. März 2010)

Starke Arbeit von AMD/ATI. ich finde besonders gut, daß auch die HD 4xxx Reihe noch beschleunigt werden konnte. Dann kann ich beruhigt auf den Preiskampf ATI-Nvidia warten und dann aufrüsten.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. März 2010)

30 % in Dirt 2 ? Wie zur Hölle ist den das möglich ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2010)

WoooW

Das würde mich als HD4850 Besitzer aber sehr freuen.
Ich hoffe das man auch in BFC2 das Texturen fillmern auf ausgemerzt hat !


----------



## psyphly (17. März 2010)

kann mich kaum noch gedulden. ich hab 2 verschiedene seiten auf daueraktualisierung, die den treiber zum download anbieten sollen heute. in der usa ist es noch relativ früh. hat ihn schon jemand gesichtet?


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Ja.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Hmm, die Datei hat überall "mobility" im Namen, auch beim Desktop-Download. Hoffentlich ist ATI kein Fehler passiert ...


----------



## Gast12348 (17. März 2010)

Danke für den link  werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

Ist ein Fehler:
Twitter / Terry Makedon: sorry all - the download l ...
Ein paar Minuten warten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... Mich würde es mehr freuen wenn sie den 2D-Betrieb unter Windows 7 für die 5000er Serie entlich mal verbessern würden (so gut der 3D-Modus ist so schlecht ist der 2D-Betrieb aktuell, und das vom einem AMD/ATI Fan....) ABER diese Probleme sollen ja mit 10.4 gelöst werden )


Interessant!
Hast Du da mal eine Quelle?

Gruß wusel


----------



## GTA 3 (17. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ja.


Juhuu


----------



## Gast12348 (17. März 2010)

Der Treiber funzt nicht, wie hier schon gepostet wurde, da isn fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (17. März 2010)

Mal ne blöde frage..^^ tut ihr den treiber einfach drüber insterlieren oder vorher alles über diesen installations client deinsterlieren?


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Drüber, ohne Gewähr, dass das die richtige Methode ist.

Der Treiber funktioniert übrigens, hat aber die selbe CCC-Versionsnummer wie die hier schon genannte inoffizielle 10.3 Preview (ohne a): 2010.0205.1306.23449


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

ATIRadeonuser schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage..^^ tut ihr den treiber einfach drüber insterlieren oder vorher alles über diesen installations client deinsterlieren?


Ich bügele immer über den alten drüber. Und das scheint auch die bevorzugte Methode von Mr. Catalyst zu sein:
Twitter / Terry Makedon: RT @spaces76: @CatalystMak ...
Andere wiederum haben Probleme bei dieser Methode.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. März 2010)

Ich bügel gewöhnlich auch drüber.

@nilssohn, also bei mir funktioniert er definitiv nicht, der hat sich nichtmal installiert, treiberversion steht bei mir nach wie vor auf 10.2 CCC ist auch nicht installiert obwohl ich es angeklickt hab zum installieren. Es kam zwar keine fehlermeldung wärend dem installieren aber es hat auch nur 10 sekunden gedauert.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @nilssohn, also bei mir funktioniert er definitiv nicht, der hat sich nichtmal installiert, treiberversion steht bei mir nach wie vor auf 10.2 CCC ist auch nicht installiert obwohl ich es angeklickt hab zum installieren. Es kam zwar keine fehlermeldung wärend dem installieren aber es hat auch nur 10 sekunden gedauert.


Ah, ok. Dann hat es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert, denn meine Installation war auch zu kurz. Also weiter warten. Spannend, das.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. März 2010)

Dirt 2 20 % ? Echt geile Leistungssteigerung!!!


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Jetzt isser da! 

Schon wieder erster!


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> CCC-Versionsnummer wie die hier schon genannte inoffizielle 10.3 Preview (ohne a): 2010.0205.1306.23449


Neue Versionsnummer: 2010.0314.512.7418. Der Treiber ist also wirklich brandneu. Als nächstes wird die spannende Frage geklärt, ob es nochmaligen Leistungszuwachs gegenüber der inoffziellen 10.3 Preview gibt. Benchmarks folgen.


----------



## Communicator (17. März 2010)

+3% bei Vantage mit ner HD 5970 bei gleicher Einstellung. Keine +8%.

Hmmm. Trotzdem nicht schlecht. 

Gruß.


----------



## psyphly (17. März 2010)

auf dem laptop ist es weiterhin 9.11 und versionsnummer 2010.0302.2233 kommt das hin?


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> +3% bei Vantage


Von welcher Version aus?


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (17. März 2010)

der treiber heißt aber immernoch mobilty oder?


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Benchmarks folgen.


Beindruckendes von Dirt 2:


von 10.2 auf 10.3 prv.: 
+ 15% average fps
+ 17% minimum fps
von 10.3 prv. auf 10.3a prv.:
+ 13% average fps
+ 13% minimum fps
macht also von 10.2 auf 10.3a prv.: fantastische
*+ 30% average fps
+ 32% minimum fps*
Durchwachsenes von 3DMark Vantage:


von 10.2 auf 10.3 prv.: + 3,5%
von 10.3 prv auf 10.3a prv.: -0,5
(alle drei Treiber heute aufwärts installiert, CPU und GPU auf Standardtakt, Tests je zweimal durchgeführt und Werte gemittelt und gerundet)


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

ATIRadeonuser schrieb:


> der treiber heißt aber immernoch mobilty oder?


Nein.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (17. März 2010)

ATIRadeonuser schrieb:


> der treiber heißt aber immernoch mobilty oder?



Nein 10,3a Preview. Ich kann aber keine große Leistungssteigerung feststellen.  3DMark 06 10.2: 14680, 10.3: 14689, in Standardsettings.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (17. März 2010)

jop habs schon, also komich ich hab meine 3 bildschirme gruppiert usw, dort kommt aber nicht das fenster wo ich ati eyefinity "maximieren" kann in nen video wo die neuen features davon gezeigt wurden hat er einfach ne gruppe erstellt und da wurde er dann auch danach gefragt..?


----------



## Rotax (17. März 2010)

Nice work AMD... weiter so.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Crysis hat auch profitiert: Ich habe eine persönliche "Benchmarkstelle" an der regelmäßig Minimum-FPS von 18-19 anlagen. Mit 10.3 prv. und 10.3a prv. steigt die Rate auf 20-21. 

Alle anderen angegebenen Spiele besitze ich nicht, da muss jemand anderes ran. Aber, Mann: was für ein Paukenschlag so kurz vor dem Fermi Release! Die schenken sich wirklich nichts, die Jungs.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (17. März 2010)

Ich finde diese "brezel" funktion nicht..? kann mir jemand bitte genauer sagen wie da sgeht? Über gruppieren werde ich wegen den brezel managmant nicht gefragt..


----------



## RedBrain (17. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Beindruckendes von Dirt 2:
> 
> 
> von 10.2 auf 10.3 prv.:
> ...



Das ist also ne echte Leistungssteigerung. ^^


----------



## psyphly (17. März 2010)

hat einer von euch den treiber auf einem notebook installiert? ich habe keine ahnung, ob das alles rund gelaufen ist mit der installation des 10.3. im CCC infocenter steht Catalyst 9.11, die versionsnummer ist 2010.0302.2233.40412 und das Paket ist 8.712-100302b.

darüber hinaus finde ich nichts zum thema profile, hydravision oder das mit dem brezel


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Das ist also ne echte Leistungssteigerung. ^^


Hab' diesen Satz jetzt ein Dutzend mal gelesen und werde nicht schlau draus, was du damit meinst.


----------



## Namaker (17. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das man auch in BFC2 das Texturen fillmern auf ausgemerzt hat !


Das Texturflimmern betrifft alle Radeons und ist je nach Spiel mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt.


nilssohn schrieb:


> Hab' diesen Satz jetzt ein Dutzend mal gelesen  und werde nicht schlau draus, was du damit meinst.


Er meint es so, wie er es geschrieben hat...


----------



## Waldfee4890 (17. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Hab' diesen Satz jetzt ein Dutzend mal gelesen und werde nicht schlau draus, was du damit meinst.



Er meint vielleicht, daß es schon gewisse Leistungssteigerungen gibt, die auch meßbar sind. Doch Wunder sollte man nicht erwarten.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. März 2010)

Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Doch Wunder sollte man nicht erwarten.


Ich warte mal noch ab, was andere 58xxer-Benutzer messen. Doch wenn das bestätigt wird ...


nilssohn schrieb:


> *+ 30% average fps**
> + 32% minimum fps*


... grenzt es an ein Wunder.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (17. März 2010)

Ist gut möglich, ich habs ja nur mit einer HD 4890 testen können. Das kann bei HD5xxx - Karten schon ganz anders aussehen. Fakt ist, daß es generell hier und da runder läuft, was darauf schließen läßt, daß die wichtigen Min.Frames gestiegen sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. März 2010)

Also was ich schonmal sagen kann ja es gibt ne mehrleistung, bei Farcry2 z.b hab in an gewissen stellen wo ich mit dem 10.2er 92fps hatte, nun 105fps. Metro2033 läuft sehr viel besser mit dem 10.3er zwar nicht was die max FPS angeht, aber die Min FPS ist deutlich höher, von 18 auf 24fps gestiegen. 
Was aber für mich noch viel viel wichtiger ist, ich hab keine "mikroruckler" bzw kein stottern mehr mit ner HD5870 besonders extrem hatte ich das bei Farcry2 und zwar so das es trotz 90fps unspielbar war, jetz läuft es absolut butterweich ohne irgendwie zu stottern. 
Bis jetz bin ich wirklich sehr begeistert, und ich kann mich nun endlich vollends auf meine HD5870 freuen, vorher hatte das nen sehr faden beigeschmack das DX10 games meist stottern gezeigt haben.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (17. März 2010)

Kann ich auch bestätigen. Diese komischen Frameseinbrüche scheinen verschwunden zu sein. NfS Shift läuft auch erste Sahne, auch beim Start mit vielen Autos. Sehr gute Arbeit von den AMD-Jungs. Top Treiber, auch für die HD48xx Serie.


----------



## bonnejack (18. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Das ist also ne echte Leistungssteigerung. ^^


Die Addition der Prozentsätze ist so mathematisch nicht korrekt!
Ich habe mit meiner HD 5870 folgende Ergebnisse bei Dirt 2 
 Vor Treiberupdate:
Avg. 48,6 FPS (mein letzter Benchmark ist ein paar Monate her und deckt sich mit PCGH- Ergebnis)
Catalyst 10.3a:
Avg. 56,8 FPS

Somit eine Steigerung von 16,9 %.
Trotzdem eine deutliche Steigerung!


----------



## bonnejack (18. März 2010)

bonnejack schrieb:


> Die Addition der Prozentsätze ist so mathematisch nicht korrekt!
> Ich habe mit meiner HD 5870 folgende Ergebnisse bei Dirt 2
> Vor Treiberupdate:
> Avg. 48,6 FPS (mein letzter Benchmark ist ein paar Monate her und deckt sich mit PCGH- Ergebnis)
> ...



Ich muss meine Angaben korrigieren, da ich noch nicht den 1.1 patch von Dirt 2 installiert hatte. Nun erreiche in mit dem Catalyst 10.3a:
Avg. 59,1
Min. 51,8

Natürlich in 1920X1200 und alles in DX11 auf max. AF by driver

Die HD 5870 geht echt immer mehr ab! Dieses Treiberupdate ist wirklich ein Performance-Booster! ATI hat die Treiber wirklich im letzten halben Jahr sehr gut weiterentwickelt.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. März 2010)

bonnejack schrieb:


> Die Addition der Prozentsätze ist so mathematisch nicht korrekt!


Dann trifft es sich ja gut, dass ich eben nicht die Prozentsätze addiert, sondern die Werte direkt miteinander verglichen habe.  Hier die FPS zum besseren Nachvollziehen:


CCC 10.2 vs. CCC 10.3 prev.
avg. 42,8 -> 49,0 ~ +15%
min. 35,8 -> 41,7 ~ +17%
CCC 10.3 prev. vs. CCC 10.3a prev.
avg. 49,0 -> 55,5 ~ +13%
min. 41,7 -> 47,3 ~ +13%
CCC 10.2 vs. CCC 10.3a prev.
avg. 42,8 -> 55,5 ~ +30%
min. 35,8 -> 47,3 ~ +32%



bonnejack schrieb:


> Nun erreiche in mit dem Catalyst 10.3a:
> Avg. 59,1
> Min. 51,8


... und erzielst damit ein Plus von 22%.



> Natürlich in 1920X1200 und alles in DX11 auf max. AF by driver


So wie bei mir. Der Unterschied unserer FPS spiegelt auch den erwarteten Abstand deiner 5870 von meiner 5850 wider. Das passt, soweit es mich betrifft.


----------



## Communicator (18. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Von welcher Version aus?


 
Von 10.2 auf 10.3a.

Gruß.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> So wie bei mir. Der Unterschied unserer FPS spiegelt auch den erwarteten Abstand deiner 5870 von meiner 5850 wider.



Ich muss mich leider korrigieren. Ich habe die Treibereinstellungen nämlich noch mal geprüft und festgestellt, dass eben _nicht _alles auf Max steht, auch AF nicht auf 16x. Das bedeutet, dass ich mit bonnejacks vergleichbaren Einstellungen weniger FPS habe als angegeben.

Wie viele, konnte ich heute morgen nicht mehr prüfen, weil bei meinem Dirt2 der Fenstermodus-Bug zugeschlagen hat (und sich auf die Schnelle auch nicht beheben ließ. Ich kann zwar in der config-XML "fullscreen=true" einstellen, aber beim nächsten Aufruf der Grafikoptionen im Spiel springt es wieder zurück auf 800x600).

Was bedeutet das nun für meine Messungen? Die 3D-Einstellungen im CCC habe ich zum letzten Mal unter 9.12 eingestellt. Ich darf also annehmen, dass sich die Einstellungen bereits beim Update auf 10.2 verändert haben und bei den folgenden zwei Updates unverändert blieben. Dann wäre mein Ergebnis in sich stimmig und korrekt.

Da ich das aber nur vermute, nicht geprüft habe und nun nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, ziehe ich die Behauptung einer Dirt2-Performancesteigerung durch 10.3a um fast ein Drittel hiermit zurück.


----------



## poiu (18. März 2010)

irgendwie kann ich die Mobility Variante nicht installieren nach der Installation zeit CAT immer noch 9-12 an Oo


----------



## darkycold (18. März 2010)

Hallo 

Hab da mal was für euch..

Also Dirt2 Benchmark von mir.

Alles auf Hoch, 4xAA, vsync aus, 1920x1080,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyphly (18. März 2010)

Warum nach der Installation immernoch sowohl im Control Center, als auch bei GPUz version 9.11 angezeigt wird, weiss auch keiner?


----------



## darkycold (18. März 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Warum nach der Installation immernoch sowohl im Control Center, als auch bei GPUz version 9.11 angezeigt wird, weiss auch keiner?


Weil du deinen Treiber nicht komplett deinstalliert hast...


----------



## psyphly (18. März 2010)

doch. deinstalliert, neu gestartet und driver cleaner drüber laufen lassen. allerdings bleibt driver cleaner beim bereinigen vom ATI eintrag stehen und stürzt quasi ab. da geht es ums entfernen von 2 registry einträgen.


----------



## darkycold (18. März 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> doch. deinstalliert, neu gestartet und driver cleaner drüber laufen lassen. allerdings bleibt driver cleaner beim bereinigen vom ATI eintrag stehen und stürzt quasi ab. da geht es ums entfernen von 2 registry einträgen.


Daran wirds dann wohl liegen.
Warum das aber bei dir nicht klappt,.. Keine Ahnung.
"News" ist dafür aber auch nicht der richtige Ort.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Spaxxman (18. März 2010)

Das ist schon ne tolle Sache wie die Treiberschreiber bei AMD/ATI im Laufe der Zeit bei einigen Spielen sehr erstaunliche Performancesprünge realisieren konnten. Zum Beispiel Crysis Warhead: Hier waren die Performaceeigenschaften zum Release des Games auf der 48xxer-Reihe eher mau, mit der Zeit wurden die Treiber dann aber so gut dass das Spiel mittlerweile auf einer 4870 so gute Werte erzielt wie mit einer Nvidia GTX275, und das obwohl das Spiel für Nvidia-Chips optimiert ist und deren Karten doch ein Stück teurer sind.. Weiter so AMD!


----------



## ShirKhan (18. März 2010)

Es folgt die letzte Dirt2-Messung hier von mir. Wieder mit allen Einstellungen auf "voll" im Spiel, wieder unter Full HD. Diesmal aber mit bewusst auf "voll" gestellten Einstellungen im CCC 10.3a. Im Einzelnen:

AA: ingame (8x), Box (Edge-detect lässt die FPS btw um 10 einbrechen)
AA-Modus: SSAA
AF: 16x
AI: erweitert
Mipmap: voll
VSync: ingame, sonst ein

Ergebnis: 50,0 FPS average, 40,0 FPS minimum.

Wieviel Prozent ist das nun schneller als vorher? Keine Ahnung. Sicher ist, dass es schneller *ist*.


----------



## Namaker (18. März 2010)

Mit welchem OS/welcher Api zockst du?


----------



## ShirKhan (18. März 2010)

Ich? Win 7/64, siehe meine Sig. Was meinst du mit API in diesem Zusammenhang?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

Woher bekomm ich denn denn Treiber?
Ist der Stable?
Bringt er was unter Win XP,oder eher nicht so viel?
Hab eine 4870....

@Nilssohn

Mit API meint er ob du mit DX 9 ,DX 10 oder DX 11 zockst


----------



## darkycold (18. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich denn denn Treiber?



Siehst du erste Seite


----------



## ShirKhan (18. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich denn denn Treiber?


Von hier: ATI Catalyst 10.3 Preview Driver



> Mit API meint er ob du mit DX 9 ,DX 10 oder DX 11 zockst


Ah. DX11.


----------



## Namaker (18. März 2010)

Unter DX10/10.1/11 kann kein SSAA über den Treiber erzwungen werden, da die Art der Kantenglättung vom Spiel bestimmt wird. 
Leider.


----------



## ShirKhan (18. März 2010)

Verstehe, danke. Ich nehme an, das gilt dann für alle Spiele auf dem DX11-System und nicht nur für die, die DX11 unterstützen.

Ich habe es mit dem Dirt2-Benchmark überprüft. Die FPS-Abweichungen zwischen Multi-Sampling-AA und Super-Sampling-AA liegen im Zufallsbereich.


----------



## KrHome (19. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Verstehe, danke. Ich nehme an, das gilt dann für alle Spiele auf dem DX11-System und nicht nur für die, die DX11 unterstützen.


Nein es kommt darauf an unter welcher DX Version das Spiel gerade läuft. 

Beispiel: Spielst du Crysis auf Windows 7 unter DX9 kannst du über den Treiber das Anti Aliasing bestimmen. Spielst du unter DX10 gibt das Spiel den Anti Aliasing Modus vor. Die Treibereinstellung wird dann komplett ignoriert, sowohl was den Modus (2x - 8x) als auch die Qualität (MSAA, AAA, SSAA) angeht. 

So hast du, um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben, in Crysis unter DX10 keine Vegetationskantenglättung (Alpha Tests), da Crytek nur normales MSAA vorgesehen hat. Unter DX9 kannst du's sogar mit über den Treiber erzwungenem Super Sampling spielen.

Das gilt für alle Spiele, weshalb ich trotz DX11 Karte meistens in DX9 spiele, da ich Super Sampling will. Bei reinen DX10/11 Spielen, wie Just Cause 2, hab ich dann die Arschkarte und muss mit schäbigem Multisampling (über's Spiel) leben.


----------



## ShirKhan (19. März 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> Nein es kommt darauf an unter welcher DX Version das Spiel gerade läuft.



Das habe ich gemeint.

Danke für die Erläuterung. Und auch wenn wir jetzt schon offtopic sind, noch eine (doofe?) Frage: Kannst du in deinem System denn "umstellen", mit welcher DX-Version du spielst? Nein, oder? Das muss doch installiert werden.

Und wenn du unter DX9 zockst, musst du bei der Installation eines Spiels wie z.B. Dirt 2 verhindern, dass DX11 mitinstalliert wird, oder?

Lohnt es sich denn, für ein Spiel, z.B. Crysis, auf DX9 zurück zu gehen? Wie wirkt sich SSAA unter DX9 auf die Spielbarkeit im Vergleich zu DX11 ohne SSAA aus?


----------



## KrHome (19. März 2010)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung. Und auch wenn wir jetzt schon offtopic sind, noch eine (doofe?) Frage: Kannst du in deinem System denn "umstellen", mit welcher DX-Version du spielst? Nein, oder? Das muss doch installiert werden.


Offtopic stimmt, aber man sollte es zumindest mal gehört haben, wenn man selber Benchmarks anfertigt. Viele Leute benchen unter DX10 mit 4xAA und freuen sich, dass es flüssiger als DX9 läuft, dabei ist das 4xAA dann aber qualitätiv überhaupt nicht mit dem Treiber-AA unter DX9 zu vergleichen.

Mit welcher DX Version ich spielen kann, hängt vom Spiel ab. Ebenso ist es von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich, wo das eingestellt werden kann (im Optionsmenü oder über einen "-dx9" Parameter in der Verknüpfung zur .exe zum Beispiel). Wenn die Programmierer kein DX10 vorgesehen haben, kannst du es auch nicht erzwingen.



> Und wenn du unter DX9 zockst, musst du bei der Installation eines Spiels wie z.B. Dirt 2 verhindern, dass DX11 mitinstalliert wird, oder?


Ich hab leider kein Dirt2, deshalb kann ich dir nicht sagen wo man das einstellt, aber bei Metro 2033 wählst du die DX Version (9,10 oder 11) einfach im Optionsmenü aus. Überprüfen welche DX Version gerade läuft kannst du mit Fraps. Unter DX10/11 ist der gelbe Frames Zähler schwarz hinterlegt, unter DX9 nicht.



> Lohnt es sich denn, für ein Spiel, z.B. Crysis, auf DX9 zurück zu gehen? Wie wirkt sich SSAA unter DX9 auf die Spielbarkeit im Vergleich zu DX11 ohne SSAA aus?


Geschmackssache.  SSAA kostet sehr viel Leistung. Bei Crysis ist man ja froh, wenn es schon ohne AA flüssig läuft, egal ob die Bäume flimmern. In UE3 Spielen (die auf Mittelklasse PCs eh immer flüssig laufen) lohnt sich SSAA dagegen auf jeden Fall, da die Engine viele flimmernde Shader hat.

Sry für's offtopic.


----------



## ShirKhan (19. März 2010)

KrHome schrieb:


> man sollte es zumindest mal gehört haben, wenn man selber Benchmarks anfertigt.


Da hast du Recht, danke für die Erklärungen. Ich werde mich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen, damit ich da klarer sehe.


----------



## PEACEpolska (19. März 2010)

der preview treiber ist genial! 
alle Grafikfehler sind weg und es läuft perfekt!
weiter so ATI!


----------



## freak094 (20. März 2010)

ja weiter so


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2010)

Fehlt nur noch dass AMD die Microruckler verringert, so wie nVidia es getan hat.


----------



## psyphly (22. März 2010)

Ich habe heute nochmal 3 verschiedene Treiber auf meinem Notebook installiert. Mit dabei war der Original Asus Treiber von vor 2 Jahren und der neueste 10.3a. Bei allen Treibern steht im Catalyst Informationscenter und auch bei GPUz, dass die Catalyst Version 9.11 installiert ist, egal welcher Treiber momentan installiert ist. Ich frage mich wirklich, woran das liegen kann


----------



## Jan565 (22. März 2010)

Habe den 10.3a auch mal getestet und läuft super. Mit dem 10.2 hatte ich nen haufen an Grafikfehler und probleme. Jetzt durch den 10.3a alles super.


----------



## Rotax (22. März 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nochmal 3 verschiedene Treiber auf meinem Notebook installiert. Mit dabei war der Original Asus Treiber von vor 2 Jahren und der neueste 10.3a. Bei allen Treibern steht im Catalyst Informationscenter und auch bei GPUz, dass die Catalyst Version 9.11 installiert ist, egal welcher Treiber momentan installiert ist. Ich frage mich wirklich, woran das liegen kann




Na ganz einfach, das Control Center ist völlig unabhängig vom Graka-Treiber.

Wenn z.B. in einem neuen Catalyst nur der Graka-Treiber aktualisiert wird, das CCC aber unangetastet bleibt, wird natürlich weiterhin die alte Versionsnummer des CCC angezeigt.

Hoffentlich kommt der Finale 10.3 bald, auf den will ich noch warten und dann fang ich mit Metro an.


----------



## Jägermeister- (22. März 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt der Finale 10.3 bald, auf den will ich noch warten und dann fang ich mit Metro an.



Wieso wartest du auf den WHQL-Treiber? Der 10.3a macht sich echt super und Metro liebt ihn!


----------



## Jan565 (22. März 2010)

Noch mal ein wenig getestet und selbst alte Spiele, bei denen man vorher Probleme hatte, laufen jetzt super. Z.B. hatte ich bei FF8 immer das viele Texturen einfach Schwarz blieben, durch den 10.3a hat sich das alles gelegt.

So langsam kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Beta treiber besser sind als die Final. Selbst vorher bei meinen NV Karten war es so, dass ich nur mit den WHQL Probleme hatte und nicht mit den Beta.


----------



## psyphly (22. März 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, das Control Center ist völlig unabhängig vom Graka-Treiber.
> 
> Wenn z.B. in einem neuen Catalyst nur der Graka-Treiber aktualisiert wird, das CCC aber unangetastet bleibt, wird natürlich weiterhin die alte Versionsnummer des CCC angezeigt.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt der Finale 10.3 bald, auf den will ich noch warten und dann fang ich mit Metro an.



Aber warum habe ich die Catalyst Version 9.11, wenn ich den 10.3a installiert habe? Das gleiche gilt für den Asus Notebook Standarttreiber von 2008, den gemoddeten 9.8 und 9.12...Jedes mal Wird bei GPUz und im Informationscenter Catalyst Version 9.11 angezeigt. Selbstverständlich habe ich vorher den Treiber ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert und mit Driver Sweeper nach einem Neustart die Reste entfernt....dann müsste ja jeder jetzt die Catalyst Version 9.11 haben, wenn der aktuellste Treiber installiert ist


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2010)

Mal eine blöde Frage, seit ich die 10.3a habe komme ich nicht mehr ins CC rein um da Einstellungen zu ändern


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (22. März 2010)

hmmmm also ich komm bei ccc rein mit 10.3a


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2010)

selbst nach neuinstall nichts


----------



## psyphly (22. März 2010)

So sieht das ganze bei mir nach der Installation vom 10.3 aus


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2010)

hast ja auch noch 9.11!


----------



## psyphly (22. März 2010)

genau das ist mein problem. ich werde den nicht los, egal welchen treiber ich installiere


----------



## darkycold (22. März 2010)

Ich hatte fast das selbe Problem.
Hab die 10.3a heruntergeladen, (Link von der ersten Seite.)
Deinstalliert und dann 10.3a drauf.
Komisch, Kein CCC.
Noch mal deinstalliert, --- installiert, immer noch nichts.
Gelöscht, und noch mal neu geladen.
Installiert und fertig.

Vielleicht der download nich ok gewesen?!
Versuch ists ja wert.


----------



## moe (22. März 2010)

werden die treiber  eigentlich nur noch für die neueren grakas (4xxx, 5xxx) weiter optimiert, oder hab ich mit älteren modellen (3xxx) auch noch ne leistungssteigerung?


----------



## alm0st (23. März 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> genau das ist mein problem. ich werde den nicht los, egal welchen treiber ich installiere



Den 9.11er nochmal neu drüber installiert und dann mit driver sweeper versucht?

@ Topic

Klasse Arbeit von AMD. Finds echt sehr geil, wie die Jungs es immer wieder schaffen noch ein bißchen mehr Perfomance aus ihren Karten heraus zu kitzeln. n1


----------



## melz (23. März 2010)

Das find ich gut das der Treiber 10.3 soviel Leistung raushohlen soll!!!
Da freu ich mich gleich noch mehr auf meine zwei HD 5970!!!


----------



## Rotax (23. März 2010)

"Official Catalyst 10.3 will be next week - but 10.3a will be "newer" than that one"


also lohnt es sich eigentlich garnicht auf den 10.3 WHQL zu warten.


----------



## leorphee (23. März 2010)

10.3 ist downloadbar bei computerBase


----------



## Rotax (23. März 2010)

Danke


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

jedes mal diese Treiber Bastelei  und 

* woooooo *ist den das deutsche CCC Panel ?
Komplett Packet alles in englisch *ohne xcode Unterstützung *


jedes mal  nach dem installieren  ist die reg.dat zu gemüllt 
mit Installations Einträgen deren Pfad 

langsam aber sicher fange ich an AMD zu hassen  für den müll der einem da so heute 
vorgesetzt wird .

für diese immer wieder aufkommende Treiber verarschung *und das 
zurückhalten von Treibern,*auf der Web. Seite von AMD/ATI ist  jetzt um  24.3.2010 um 0.23
noch überhaupt kein Treiber 10.3 zu finden  

die xcode Unterstützung sucht man mal wieder vergebens bei AMD,

völlig unverständlich es gibt u.a. recht viele User die machen Video Bearbeitung mit dem 
PC und dafür braucht man die xcode Unterstützung ?
tcja ???

ich glaube langsam die Treiber ankündigen ist nichts anderes als eine billig  Werbe 
Reklame  für AMD/ATI 
so nach dem Motto "wir sind ja auch noch da und tun was"

und wahrscheinlich wird mein Notebook mal wieder nicht unterstützt und man 
wird dann mal wieder wenn man nach Mobil Sucht  auf die Hersteller seite umgeleitet,
wo dann ein Ein Jahre alter Treiber vorzufinden ist .

*AMD was soll denn dieser Quatsch ?*

man könnte auch noch die Frage stellen *"AMD"* wie viele  Kunden wollt ihr 
eigentlich noch  verärgern  und vergraulen  ?


----------



## KrHome (24. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> für diese immer wieder aufkommende Treiber verarschung *und das zurückhalten von Treibern,* auf der Web. Seite von AMD/ATI ist  jetzt um  24.3.2010 um 0.23 noch überhaupt kein Treiber 10.3 zu finden



Die gehen nach US-Zeit und die Amis sind nunmal ein paar Stunden hinter uns. Folglich kannst du nicht erwarten, dass um 0 Uhr deutscher Zeit der Treiber online ist.

Aber ich hab auch langsam genug von ATI Grafikkarten. Eben mal einen Blick in die Releasenotes geworfen und der Mouse Cursor Bug ist wieder da. Herrlich! Das macht den 10.3 und 10.3a für mich unbrauchbar.

Ich glaube in AMDs Treiberabteilung sitzen nur Demenzkranke. Für den 9.12 gab's schon einen Hotfix. Im 10.1, 2 und 3 ist der Bug jetzt wieder drin. Zwischenzeitlich gab's noch einen 10.2 Hotfix, den ich gerade nutze und der (Gott sei Dank!) keine Probleme macht. 

Noch ein paar Monate diese Zustände und die Leute bei AMD haben Creative für mich als unfähigste Treiberabteilung abgelöst.

Von mir aus programmiert 2 Treiber pro Jahr, die dann aber wenigstens funktionieren, statt so einem monatlichen Mist, dem dann eh diverse Hotfixes nachgeschoben werden müssen.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

sind noch keine da für Desktops PCs 

edit:
Thema Mobile Treiber für Notebooks
AMD scheinbar keine Neuen Treiber mehr für Notebooks veröffentlichen zu wollen ...?
der 10.1 lieft noch auf meinem der 10.2 nicht mehr ,
der 10.3 weiß ich nicht ????....

AMD verweist auf   der eigenen Web. 
Seite (Update  11/20/2009) 
zu den Hersteller Seiten (da soll man sich das dann alles zusammen suchen );  u.a oft verwaltet Treiber 
oft nicht ein mal Windows 7 Support.

kuck euch das man an ...  AMDs Mobil Treiber Seite .. 737-28041SupportforATIMobility

tja wer also ein Notebook  mit ATI VGA sein eigen nennt kommt vielleicht  gar nicht mehr in den Genuss 
Neue Treiber Updates auch wenn das  Gerät nur 2 Jahre erst alt ist .. ?


----------



## boerigard (24. März 2010)

Wo wurde denn der 10.3 WHQL für den 24.3 versprochen? Und wenn: Neue Treiber stellt keiner bei Ati um 0:01 Uhr online. Die sind online, wenn sie fertig sind.

Bei den Notebook-Treibern verweist Ati schon richtig auf die Hersteller, denn Ati hat von den Herstellern in der Beziehung die Hände gebunden bekommen. Ausgenommen Hersteller, die am Cat Mobility Programm teilnehmen. Steht ja auch alles auf der im vorherigen Post verlinkten Seite.

Für alle anderen Fälle gibt es Ati Mobility Modder:
ATI Mobility Modder 1.2.1.0 | TechBeta


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

wir haben es  11.49 auf der offiziellen 
Seite von AMD sind die nicht zu finden  die 10.3 .
heute morgen gegen 4 Uhr war da auch nichts  mit 10.3
ich habe die zwar nur fehlt mir der Video Coder 10.3 dazu.  ich brauche nur noch den Video Coder der 10.2 geht nicht mit den 10.3 Treibern .

Notebook: 
Dein doller Link sind Treiber für Windows XP was sollen wir damit ?
^^^^^^^ und wie ich schon sagte diese s.g Mobil Treiber sind alle veraltet , 
schon mal daran gedacht das 
es auch User gibt die ein Gamer Book haben ?
Und einige alte Treiber Fehler machen  bei einigen 
Games .. und der ein oder andere auch mal Neue Games spielen möchte auf seinem Notebook  ?
noch Fragen dazu ?


----------



## Crymes (24. März 2010)

Ich glaube, dass die Performance-Sprünge nicht soooo groß sein werden.
12.25, immer noch kein 10.3!


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

schon richtig deswegen alleine kommen ja ach nicht immer gleich Neue Treiber raus , 
aba es kommt das ein oder andere Neue Game dazu 
das man vielleicht spielen möchte und wo es Probleme mit alten Treiber z.b. gibt . daher ist es ganz schön dumfug  das man auf ein mal auf einem Notebook 1 Jahre alte ATi Treiber installieren soll weil das AMD 
wohl auf ein mal so vor gibt .

edit AMD meint grade das die keine Treiber für 
Notebook machen und man soll sich  nun die veralteten Treiber  von den Notebook Hersteller runter laden . 
alles klar ich werde mein Book nun schnell verkauf 
und mir eins holen wo nix mir von AMD drin ist .

(kennen die ihre eigene Produkte nicht auf meinem läuft der 10.2 Treiber so wie  der Desktop Chips Treiber ohne Probleme Akku Laufzeit und Sparmod funktioniert normal  so gar mit Notebook Zusatz Funktion im CC Panel  );


----------



## Rotax (24. März 2010)

Hm bei mir geht leider das Catalyst Control Center nicht mehr... keine Ahnung, der Eintrag im Rechtsklick Menü fehlt einfach.... scheinbar ist bei CB die Version die ohne CCC?

Mal auf die Final warten... was ich bisschen armseelig finde ist dass die einem bei der Installation die "Lord of the Rings" Demo andrehen wollen, standardmäßig ist das angekreuzt.


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

nö das cc  muss man nur dazu installieren wenn man nur den Treiber nimmt beim Komplett sollte der mit drin sein 
, aba da es diesen nicht offiziell gibt ist das ganze vielleicht dich nur ein vorgezogener April Scherz ?
es ist auch nicht immer klug alles voreilig gleich zu installieren was diverse Web. Seiten so anpreisen ?
ich lass den 10.2 erst mal drauf ..


----------



## Rotax (24. März 2010)

Kannst du auch mal Deutsch schreiben? Kann da kaum was entziffern... 

einfach nochmal durchlesen bevor du auf antworten drückst...


Edit: Is der Download bei computerbase wieder verschwunden...? Finde ihn nicht mehr..

Edit2: Ja, der Catalyst bei CB war wohl einer ohne CCC, lade gerade den von PCGH runter und der hat auch mehr MB (72 statt 49)


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

ich behaupte ma AMD ist recht unserjös  dafür habe ich hier beweise vorliegen ,
die Lügen wenn man da anfragt , 
schicken vorgefertigte Text Bausteine zu als Antwort, 
eine Emal wo behauptet wird, das AMD keine Mobil Trebier raus gibt , auf  Computer Base sehe ich grade ATi Mobile Catalyst  HD 2000/3000/4000/5000 SeriesWinVista x64/ mit Link zu AMD Web Seite .

ATi Mobile Catalyst Download - ComputerBase

emal  gekürzt : 
------
Serviceanfrage- und Antwortsverlauf:

Leider koennen wir die Treiber updates nicht beeinflussen, sonst wuerden wir Ihnen diese zu Verfuegun stellen.

-------

ich habe diese Emal hier im Original vor liegen falls jemand das anzweifelt ?


iss ja recht komisch das der normale Treiber  10.1  
auf meinem Notebook mit on.bord VGA normal läuft .


----------



## RSX (24. März 2010)

Seit dem 10.3er sind Notebook Chip Treiber wieder dabei. Warum es trotzdem zu Komplikationen kommen kann wurde dir doch geschildert.

Und was ist jetzt unseriös an AMD?


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

die 10.3 Treiber für Desktop PCs  gibt es jetzt offiziell.

ich hatte bei meinem Notebook vor einer weile die 
10.1  weill die 10.2 nicht liefen und hatte die Chips. Treiber einfach von 10.2 installiert  , die hat das Book anstandslos geschluckt  
auf ein man eine Zusatz Funktion speziell für Notebooks
im CC Panel , wo man noch zusätzlich Einstellungen vornehmen konnte für Akku betrieb .

lt. AMD  ist dieses alles angeblich nicht für Notebooks,
    AMD faselt im s.g. Text Baustein an angeblich multiplizierten Treiber, die die Hersteller machen und die Hersteller die Rechte an den Treiber hätten ?
nur ist es so, das der normale Treiber 10.1. z.b. genau so lieft und ohne Probleme auch erkannt wurde und sämtliche  Notebook  Akku Spar-Funktionen voll und problemlos unterstützt wurden ! 
ich fühle mich von AMD recht verarscht


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2010)

@amdintel

Sorry ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber kann das sein das du hir überall nur AMD/ATI und MS schlecht machst. Ich hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme, kommt halt auch drauf an wie man mit den Umgeht.

Also erst denken dann an die Hotline wenden, klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (24. März 2010)

ATI Catalyst 10.3 Soeben veröffentlicht!

Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Downloadlink: Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM



Ich werden den Treiber mal testen, und den Post vllt. noch ergänzen, um auffällige Neuheiten.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> @amdintel
> 
> Sorry ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber kann das sein das du hir überall nur AMD/ATI und MS schlecht machst. Ich hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme, kommt halt auch drauf an wie man mit den Umgeht.
> 
> Also erst denken dann an die Hotline wenden, klingt komisch ist aber so.



ich mache keinen schlecht , sondern habe dafür Beweise in Form von Emal Antworten vorliegen , wo AMD behauptet es gäbe von ihnen selber keine Mobil Treiber .
Man kann es auch das Zurückhalten von Kunden und Verbraucher Informationen nennen .


----------



## Knuff (25. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich mache keinen schlecht , sondern habe dafür Beweise in Form von Emal Antworten vorliegen , wo AMD behauptet es gäbe von ihnen selber keine Mobil Treiber .
> Man kann es auch das Zurückhalten von Kunden und Verbraucher Informationen nennen .



Kauf dir ne Tüte deutsch bzw. englisch bevor du hier weiter über iwelche Firmen wie AMD/ATI auf dem Niveau pöbeln willst. Dir scheint nichts peinlich zu sein?!

@topic: Bringt mir der WHQL 10.3 Vorteile gegenüber dem 10.3a?


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

Sollte im 10.3 nicht auch eine Anaglyphische Darstellung für 3D möglich sein?


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. März 2010)

Hab ich auch gelesen... Dieser 10.3er hat wohl keins... Vllt. wird das noch mit nem Update nachgereicht...


----------



## Rotax (25. März 2010)

Knuff schrieb:


> @topic: Bringt mir der WHQL 10.3 Vorteile gegenüber dem 10.3a?




Nein, da der 10.3a bereits der neuere als der 10.3 WHQL ist, nachzulesen @ Twitter @ Catalystmaker


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

WHQL kann beim installieren nicht das Panel  CC braucht sehr langer bis es startet,
wie in der Steinzeit  8080 CPU kommt einem das vor 
 auf einem 64 Bit System, hab den auf einem meiner Desktop PCs werde aber wieder den 10.2 nehmen hab grade mal mit gestoppt 20 sec lade zeit vom CCC Panel 64 Bit OS,
der PC selber hat eine bootzeit von 35 sec


----------



## Rotax (25. März 2010)

Alter, schreib Deutsch!

Wo ist jetzt das Problem, lass es doch 20 Sekunden brauchen zum starten. Bei mir dauerts ca. 5.


----------



## Blacky0407 (26. März 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, dann kann ich nur sagen saubere Arbeit AMD!
> 20% in Dirt 2 und Hawx, wenn das mal nix is.


Das ist zwar alles gut & schön mit dem Leistungszuwachs, trotzdem gibts auf meiner HD 5850 immer noch sehr viele Darstellungsfehler. Besonders gravierend bei ANNO 1404 zu beobachten. Kennt jemand zufällig diese Problematik, hab bisher noch keine Lösung finden können.


----------

